# Bosch HDS181-02 18 volt Drill



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

First off, I have been using the DEWALT 18-Volt XRP 1/2 in. Cordless Hammer Drill/Driver for the past 10 yrs. Great drill after no longer trying to use it as a hole hawg and having the motor replaced.
It's got great torque, speed and the batteries last when they are still good at holding charges.

Well, even though I have like 5 batteries for the Dewalt, only one holds a decent charge.

Saturday, went to HD and contemplated on whether to buy new batteries or finally get an 18 volt Lithium Ion.

I figured I would give the Bosch HDS181-02 a try. It's light weight, got good reviews. I used it today. I did place the batteries to charge this weekend.
I drove 2 1/4" lag screws, 2 10x1's, drilled 1 2-1/2" hole in a soffit for a mast pipe and when drilling the shingles and then roof decking, the battery was drained enough where I had to put in the second one.

My Dewalt would have done all that and still had enough to do more.

Is the Bosch just a crap drill? Is there something you need to do with lithium ion batteries before they hold a good charge? I read somewhere about cycling drain/charge 3 times on these lithium batteries.

Right now my review on this drill is not good.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

What size battery?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

davis9 said:


> What size battery?


18 volt
Slimmer one.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah the slimmer batteries are good for running an impact gun. You're going to need to buy some bigger batteries for the hd stuff. Hold your wallet when you see the prices on the big batts...


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you for the input. I am going to exchange it for the -01 model since it comes with the fat batteries and see how that goes.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not had a chance to put this to the test as of yet, but considering the lack of responses other than a battery issue, I am guessing that others feel this drill is an OK thing in our trade?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> I have not had a chance to put this to the test as of yet, but considering the lack of responses other than a battery issue, I am guessing that others feel this drill is an OK thing in our trade?


The guys at work who use Bosch don't anymore. I am not going to say anything negative, as I personally have never owned any.
I will say that the most common complaint was battery life and tool durability.

My personal option on any manufacturer is pretty simple, if they make stoves, dishwashers, coffee makers and who knows what else, how much emphasis do they put on tools?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> The guys at work who use Bosch don't anymore. I am not going to say anything negative, as I personally have never owned any.
> I will say that the most common complaint was battery life and tool durability.
> 
> My personal option on any manufacturer is pretty simple, if they make stoves, dishwashers, coffee makers and who knows what else, how much emphasis do they put on tools?


Exactly. Even though I don't personally care for the Dewalt, you would have been better off trying their new 20V set. I've always was really good luck with my Milwaukee tools. I've had the same li-ion set for around 6 years. I also bought their 12v set for the little impact and hammerdrill. Bosch would be a great drill to leave at home. With hole saws not so much


----------



## clm (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought a bosch drill set about 4 months ago now, and I couldn't be happier. Mine came with an impact, hammer drill/ driver, two fat batteries, and a bag. I actually have to hold the dill with the second handle when I am drilling a hole, because if I don't it will snap my wrist back.


Here is the kit I bought. I got it around $299.
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CLPK221-181-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-2-Tool/dp/B005HPV9Q2/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1364504912&sr=1-4&keywords=bosch+18v+kit


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Why did you buy the compact drill? That's DIY stuff. Get the Brute Tough drill with the fat pack batteries. That's for professionals.










Had the ni-cad version for 3 years and eventually gave it away just to upgrade to lithium batteries. Drilled in block, drilled in stainless, did everything I needed it to.

Anybody that says bosch is for the house doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

TGGT said:


> Why did you buy the compact drill? That's DIY stuff. Get the Brute Tough drill with the fat pack batteries. That's for professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the HDS181-01 Model, which I went ahead and got after returning the HDS181-02


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> That's the HDS181-01 Model, which I went ahead and got after returning the HDS181-02


Good brand.

Personally I'm holding off a switching back to bosch (from milwaukee) until Bosch comes out with their brushless line and 4.0Ah batteries. They've already announced them, might be out this year.


----------



## clm (Jun 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> That's the HDS181-01 Model, which I went ahead and got after returning the HDS181-02


You will not be disapointed with it.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Milwaukee came out with the brushless line called FUEL. They look really nice but I just haven't brought myself to upgrade from my V18 Li. I've had them for around 6 years and have never had one issue with them! Excellent tools!


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

when I look at my tool bin it's the bosch tools that have survived the longest. I have some bosch 18v tools that rock, the skill saw and sawzall are weak compared to corded but impact driver and drill (ful sz) are frikken animals. I use the big blue core batts, pretty darn happy. My next buy will be a bosch ADS181-101 a little cordless right angle, 1/2 chuck 160 inch lbs torque and uses my 18v batts. thru away my dewalt xrp after it broke shortly after a rebuild


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I let the smoke out of it today.
Glad I bought a 2 yr warranty. Going back to Lowe's tomorrow to hopefully exchange it.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

We are looking in to replacing all of our Dewalt tools with milwaukee, mainly because of the warranty we can get. 

3 years on batteries
5 years on the tool. 

I really do like the 20V max Dewalt tools, but I burned up the hammer drill in under a year.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Yesterday I ended up buying an 18v battery 2 pack for my back up dewalt.
Today I went and returned the Bosch and the wife is coming home with an M18 Fuel.
I hope this is a good one.
So far the dewalt has lasted over 10 yrs, it's just the batteries may last 1 yr.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

aftershockews said:


> Glad I bought a 2 yr warranty.


Milwaukee has 5 year, ridgid lifetime. Why not just get some li ion batteries for your dewalt?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Pickles said:


> Milwaukee has 5 year, ridgid lifetime. Why not just get some li ion batteries for your dewalt?


We use Milwaukee exclusively. They have the best tools out now. Btw my brother used rigid. The lifetime warranty is very finicky. You have to have the original purchase receipt and the original packaging. Which wouldn't be bad but most of the receipts are printed on thermal paper that is pretty much illegible after 6 months.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

I have all ridgid, you need the receipt and upc to sign up for the lsa. After that you only need the tool. If you buy them from the depot, just have to register online.If you don't sign up it is a 3 year warranty. Have had 4pack for 10 years only problem I had was nicad batteries died.


----------



## IsThisAUnionJob? (Feb 2, 2015)

Recently I bought the M18 Fuel hammer and impact combo with the XC batteries and they're the best drills i've ever had. The impact is has a variable torque and speed toggler which i've never seen on an impact.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The part about buying the tool at Lowe's has a good deal to do with the subject at hand..... I only go there when they are selling the one inch benders for 17 bucks like that time last yr when I picked up three and paid less than I would have for one at the wholesale house.....

I got three Greenlee hacksaws for ten bucks each also. 

I like it when Lowe's changes suppliers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Vascarelli said:


> I got a 1 inch bender during that Clearance too, although it was $25 at the time.
> 
> What the hell do you need three 1 inch benders for?
> 
> If I was 20 years younger I'd be using the handle for a bong.



Two times in my career I have gone from 0 rpm to 3,000 rpm just like that due to projects falling into my lap that I had no idea about shortly before I scored them. So, you just never know about these things and what kind of crew you will end up with. 17 bucks was too hard to pass up , and they had three left...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I had a 36v Bosch and aside from the chuck failing 5 times it just had no guts. My M18 2611 and M18 Fuel are smaller and more powerfull.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

chewy said:


> I had a 36v Bosch and aside from the chuck failing 5 times it just had no guts. My M18 2611 and M18 Fuel are smaller and more powerfull.


I remember seeing that drill on a job years ago. I never got why it had a plastic chuck, so I'm not surprised.

Then again my fuel hammer drill chuck failed on me, I ordered the fuel drill/driver chuck and have not had issues with it yet. A good alternative for anyone having similar issues with theirs. Think it cost me like $35.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Wpgshocker said:


> My personal option on any manufacturer is pretty simple, if they make stoves, dishwashers, coffee makers and who knows what else, how much emphasis do they put on tools?


haha, this is the same thing I say about GE. They make nuclear reactors, jet engines, kitchen appliances and are part of a media conglomerate, but their panelboards leave much to be desired.

FWIW, Bosch is top notch in the automotive field, especially in regards to ignition and fuel management. They basically wrote the book on port fuel injection, and figured out how to do it mechanically, well before US manufacturers faked it with TBI.

In regards to the rest of the thread, I have nothing but good things to say about my Milwaukee stuff. Used a few DeWalt tools, and they seem pretty solid as well, that 18v NiCad battery pack is very stout. I like how light the XRP 20v drill is, and still has hammer capabilities.

I think Ridgid makes the best brushed hammer drill, hands down. My uncle has one, but he has had lots of problems with the batteries. When we were working together I would always want to us his drill in masonry, until I finally got my cordless roto-hammer. He went to the red side when he was amazed at my Fuel impact, so I gave him my old radio and sold him my first roto-hammer.

I have had exactly two problems with my Milwaukee tools, which were repaired by me with a $14 part, and a $40 part. The $40 part went into a vacuum that was a gift, so the part was much easier to swallow. Although once I examined it closer and found out it was a defect in the PCB trace I could have repaired, the forty bucks seemed a bit steep. I still use the vacuum a lot though, as I can't stand a panel/cabinet with metal shavings or concrete dust in it.


----------

